# tourneqet bands



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

a friend of mine gave me hand full of 1 by 18 inch white medical bands new anybody ever shoot this kind of elastic?


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, I shot the blue and the white.

They suck!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The white ones I got are worth using (1x18) But the fact that the ones I have left keep getting passed over by Thera Gold and Tex latex means they are not quite as good.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The bands you speak of are not 100% latex! The medical profesion is on a latex free kick due to people with latex allergies. The older style in use a few years ago were made of 100% natural latex. They are some of the best slingshot band material available. Extremely fast! If you can get your hands on these your lucky. Everybody is using the new synthetic type in medical application. Hygenic still makes the latex type.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

If you taper them aggressively and shoot light ammo, they produce some awesome velocity, but horrible bandlife- maybe 75 shots. Fun to play with though.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

RedRubber said:


> Yes, I shot the blue and the white.
> 
> They suck!


Right to the point!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_The amber pure latex tourniquet bands are still being made. I think that the minimum order from Hygenic is 1000, but you can find them in some medical supply houses. Having said that I think you can buy cut bands from me as cheap and I also sell sheet. -- Tex_


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm using tourniquet bands. but i think what i'm using is pure latex tourniquet because it last long, can penetrate a tin can one side only. and can go through an alum can.


----------



## Taco (Feb 2, 2012)

That is what I used to use. I had a girlfriend who worked at a hospital and could get me both the "clinical" (amber) and the "surgical" (bluish gray, heavier), and I would couple them in my own odd way. Like Flippinout said, they broke down quickly, but they were powerful and surgically accurate when they were fresh. I don't think they make them the same as they did 10 years ago, though.


----------

